# John Deere 2350 deisel fuel problem



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Trouble shooting the fuel system, got fuel to inj pump, bled air out of all bleed ports, and still no fire in the hole. Checked lines out from inj pumpand no fuel pumping to injectors. The push/pull fuel stop is working ok! I got my friend to try the pull start trick with the loader, still no fire. It starts on starting fluid but wont hit on fuel at all. Was running fine til I parked it the other day? Fresh fuel etc. Help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Better experts on here than me, but first thing that comes to mind is either the fuel shut off solenoid not working meaning that it's not getting power be it the key switch or the wiring or fuse?


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks for the stab at it but JD2350 has a manual push/pull shut off lever


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Without any #'s off the inj. pump I'm guessing.. I think its a CAV/Lucas/Delphi pump.
Long rectangle top cover held on by 2 acorn looking nuts??
Sounds like the metering valve under the top cover is stuck..
Lots of videos on utube.. just google CAV top cover leak.. Hope this helps.. TPG


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

One more thing> check to SEE the shut-off lever for movement.. just because you pushed/pulled the cable DOESNT MEAN its moving.. they WILL slip off the shaft or slide in the sheath.. good luck.. TPG


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks TPG you got the right pump! I'm going to take her apart after my coffee break. On the "1 more thang" I made sure the cable moves the pivot linkage. Looking at the video...the shaft inside the pump shows a pin fitting into another link to push open/shut fuel. I can't see how stuck could happen but perhaps the pin has sheard off. I will no soon and post back. thanks 4 the help.


----------



## Alaska_Rancher (Jul 24, 2014)

Took top off and cleaned everything up, did not see any problem like a hung up or stuck linkage. Put thang back together, bled lines again, use starting fluid and it finally caught and runs again!! Don't no what I did but it's runnig. Thank you very much


----------

